# Olympics or World Orgy?



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Athletes given 450,000 condoms at Rio 2016 Olympics, three times more than in London

450,000 condoms to be given to athletes at Rio 2016

Enjoy your swimming events.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2016)

They may need full body condoms. lol.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

A friend of mine went so Sotchi as a cameraman for CBC and he said that was the biggest ever known by man!
On the other imagine a lot of beautiful you g people, full athletics, boosted with hormones, pressure and surronded by strangers they will never see again... I would do the same!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ti-Ron said:


> A friend of mine went so Sotchi as a cameraman for CBC and he said that was the biggest ever known by man!
> On the other imagine a lot of beautiful you g people, full athletics, boosted with hormones, pressure and surronded by strangers they will never see again... I would do the same!


I would say it's a regular Saturday night in Saskatoon.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Can you say ''mule''?


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey, don't be making CFR jokes already. . .


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I would say it's a regular Saturday night in Saskatoon.


Damn, Saskatoon is a blast!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Saskatoon Tourism needs to investigate this further.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I would say it's a regular Saturday night in Saskatoon.



He said beautiful young people, so that rules out Saskatoon


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> He said beautiful young people, so that rules out Saskatoon


Ouch


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

colchar said:


> He said beautiful young people, so that rules out Saskatoon


You know my son in law"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ti-Ron said:


> Damn, Saskatoon is a blast!


It is? You must live in a really dull place.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It has been reported that the athlete's village sees a lot of sexy times. A lot of cheating on spouses too I think.

I'm not involved in the Olympics so I'm staying out of that side of things.

That being said, the fact that Rio is even allowed to continue blows my mind.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I should've been an athlete


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Whats with the dissing of my current digs?
Great place, great people................I'm here.
Nuff said.
And to Budda................all the best in your Sparrows gig in Regina tomorrow.

Regards,


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was just in Saskatoon for the long weekend, first real visit and not just a passing through. It was nice, ...golf was good, people were friendly, chosen restaurants were excellent. Bonus points for the bachelorette parties we met, negative points for the motherf-in mosquitos.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> That being said, the fact that Rio is even allowed to continue blows my mind.


this is the death of the olympic games i think. no one decent wants to host it anymore because it's a losing proposition. corruption is wide spread and in some cases, integral. 
this is the 3rd olympics that's plagued by giant problems, although this one is by far worst.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I was just in Saskatoon for the long weekend, first real visit and not just a passing through. It was nice, ...golf was good, people were friendly, chosen restaurants were excellent. Bonus points for the bachelorette parties we met, *negative points for the motherf-in mosquitos.*


+1 to that! I just got back from a holi in southern SK, and the mosquitoes were insane. As a bicyclist, I usually hate the wind. But we were wishing for it out there. It's just been that kinda year, I guess. I don't miss them in the relatively bug-free lower mainland.

And as far as Saskatoon, it is quite a university town. No shortage of young, attractive people from Sept to May. And out on their own for the first time. Funner than some of you may imagine.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> +1 to that! I just got back from a holi in southern SK, and the mosquitoes were insane. As a bicyclist, I usually hate the wind. But we were wishing for it out there. It's just been that kinda year, I guess. I don't miss them in the relatively bug-free lower mainland.
> 
> And as far as Saskatoon, it is quite a university town. No shortage of young, attractive people from Sept to May. And out on their own for the first time. Funner than some of you may imagine.


There's a reason I did two degrees.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> There's a reason I did two degrees.


I think its possible to have the fun without doubling the tuition


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> +1 to that! I just got back from a holi in southern SK, and the mosquitoes were insane. As a bicyclist, I usually hate the wind. But we were wishing for it out there. It's just been that kinda year, I guess. I don't miss them in the relatively bug-free lower mainland.
> 
> And as far as Saskatoon, it is quite a university town. No shortage of young, attractive people from Sept to May. And out on their own for the first time. Funner than some of you may imagine.


Young maybe. Too young mostly. Attractive.....not the ones I saw but quite willing to spend your money and split.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> I think its possible to have the fun without doubling the tuition


I agree. But the second degree (engineering) should pay for the first one when I finish it


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> this is the death of the olympic games i think. no one decent wants to host it anymore because it's a losing proposition. corruption is wide spread and in some cases, integral. this is the 3rd olympics that's plagued by giant problems, although this one is by far worst.


The pompous pretentiousness of it all has worn me out.

We PVR'ed the opening ceremonies and even my wife - traditionally more interested and tolerant than I - had us skipping through about 2/3 of it. Another grandiose over-done over-long artsy spectacle, with tenuous relation to athletics. With indecipherable other meaning too but for the stupefying interpretations of deep global significance droned out by the oh-so-tired Peter Mansbridge. It was all but unwatchable, and cost something like sixty million dollars (which is a fraction of what was spent at previous Olympic games).

Rio preaching to us about the environment was rich. Its accidental location near the world's most important forests gives it license when Rio itself is one of the filthiest cities on the planet?!! Right.

Even watching the sports requires more patience than it should. Great to see the athletes god love 'em - great to see the women's swimming relay race and the Canadians' emotional response to their bronze-winning performance for example - but does it and every other event have to bracketed by vacant TV talkers interviewing athletes with inane questions over and over again? "How does it feel?" "How does it feel?" It feels GREAT, or it SUCKS. Moron! Fuck off!!!

And the Olympic Committee, self-interested as it is in expanding the reach of its rich-business-sold-as-global-religion, keeps adding more sports to an event that already has FAR too many. No normal person can keep up with it all, and CBC isn't even *trying* any more. Look for guitar-thrashing as a new event in the 2024 Olympics.

The whole thing has become SO much more (less!) than it needs to be, or should be. The gloss and business have thoroughly overwhelmed the purpose and substance.

Yeah, I'm worn out, gonna start ignoring it. Thanks for the rant space.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

That's too bad that you feel that way boyscout. I PVR everything and watch what I want. I enjoy seeing our young Canadians out there doing their best to make us proud. Win or lose, that's good enough for me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I hear ya, boyscout. I've been a big fan since I worked the Olympics in Calgary. But it is getting pretty over the top. I thought the Brazilians would do themselves proud in the opening (and closing) ceremonies. They are a fun people with a vibrant, energetic culture. Lately, those ceremonies are like a competition: How Much Bigger Can It Go? They did a good job, considering how scaled down they did it. But preaching to the rest of the world about the environment was a bit hard to take. Pot, meet kettle.

Personally, I'm still a bigger fan of the Winter Oly's - the games of speed. And I doubt you'll ever see a celebration like this at a summer olympics


----------

